# Jurassic World - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Dino-Spektakel



## FlorianStangl (26. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Dino-Spektakel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jurassic World - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Dino-Spektakel


----------



## Urbs11 (26. November 2014)

Was Menschen sich immer so am Tot aufgeilen... also der arme weiße Hai! Ich verachte Touristen!


----------



## MRRadioactiv (26. November 2014)

Urbs11: Du kennst doch die Menschen oder? Wir sind s......e zueinander, warum sollten wir dann zu Tieren besser sein, - mh?!


----------



## springenderBusch (26. November 2014)

Die Szene mit dem weißen Hai sollte eine scherzhafte Anspielung auf den Film " Der Weiße HAI " sein.

Trennung : Also bei den ersten Sekunden stahl sich ein leichtes Lächeln in mein Gesicht, nur um im zweiten Teil des Trailers wieder zu verschwinden.
Genau das Selbe wie bei allen drei Teilen vorher. Jetzt nur in 3D.
Oh man, verschenkte Chanse pur. Was für ein Scheiß !
Weshalb sie nicht den Roten Faden weiterknüpfen und das Ende des dritten Teiles konsequent weiter erzählen. Stattdessen wiederholen sie die Geschichte des ersten Teils, nur mit anderen Schauspielern.

Selbst Spielberg ist nur noch ein Schatten seiner Selbst und fertigt Aufgüsse aus der Retorte.
Selbst als Produzent.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. November 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Oh man, verschenkte Chanse pur. Was für ein Scheiß !
> Weshalb sie nicht den Roten Faden weiterknüpfen und das Ende des dritten Teiles konsequent weiter erzählen.



Was hätte man denn da weiterknüpfen sollen? War doch recht abgeschlossen


----------



## Urbs11 (26. November 2014)

btw. ich glaube nicht das es je einen Saurier gegeben hat der so gewaltig war wie das Teil was da aus dem Wasser kommt... ich mein so ein Weißer Hai ist ja auch schon nicht unbedingt klein, laut Wiki 4-5m, allein die Kiefer von dem Vieh sind länger wie der ganze Hai.
ps. Weißer Hai... geschätzte Höchstlänge 8m? hmm... gruselig!!!


----------



## Tut_Ench (26. November 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Was hätte man denn da weiterknüpfen sollen? War doch recht abgeschlossen



Eben. Davon abgesehen waren das gerade mal 2 1/2 Minuten von 2 Stunden, da auf den ganzen Film zu schließen und ihn direkt mal zu verdammen ist etwas übertrieben.

Dass die Geschichte die Gleiche ist, wie im ersten Teil, nur mit anderen Schauspielern halte ich auch für eine sehr gewagte Aussage.
1. Fehlt im Trailer ein Hinweis auf einen Verbrecher, der die Gendaten der Saurier klauen will und damit die Katastrophe auslöst.
2. Der Park scheint schon länger voll zu laufen.
3. Wie üblich treibt der Mensch es zu weit, pfuscht mit den Genen rum und erschafft aus Versehen einen Super-Raubsaurier, der dann den Untergang des Parks einläutet und alle fangen an schreiend rumzulaufen.

Bis auf das Rumlaufen und gefressen werden klingt das für mich nicht nach der Story von Teil 1.




Urbs11 schrieb:


> btw. ich glaube nicht das es je einen Saurier  gegeben hat der so gewaltig war wie das Teil was da aus dem Wasser  kommt... ich mein so ein Weißer Hai ist ja auch schon nicht unbedingt  klein, laut Wiki 4-5m, allein die Kiefer von dem Vieh sind länger wie  der ganze Hai.
> ps. Weißer Hai... geschätzte Höchstlänge 8m? hmm... gruselig!!!



Oh doch, die gab es...ich meine alleine der Megalodon (Urhai) war erheblich größer, als ein heutiger weißer Hai. Das Vieh im Trailer wird zur Gattung der Pliosaurier gehören, da haben sie erst vor ein paar Jahren ein ziemlich großes Skelett gefunden, glaube ich.


----------



## springenderBusch (26. November 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Was hätte man denn da weiterknüpfen sollen? War doch recht abgeschlossen


Am Ende des dritten Teiles waren die Flugsaurier frei und flogen in der Nähe des Hubschraubers durch die Wolken. Der Vogelkäfig war kaputt und zwei Inseln bevölkert mit Sauriern.

Mein persönliches Weiterknüpfen des Roten Fadens ? Mit einigen Identifikationsfiguren aus den ersten drei Teilen + neuen Gesichtern oder bekannten Schauspielern erzählen wie sich die Saurier wieder ausbreiten, im heutigen Ökosystem zurecht finden etc. bla bla.
Oder leicht in der Zukunft angesiedelt eine Welt in der sich Menschen irgendwie mit den Echsen arrangiert haben. Irgendwie so etwas.
Mag nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sein, aber meines Erachtens allemal besser als den ersten Teil noch mal zu verwursten.
Mag in Hollywood heutzutage normal sein, ständig ein und den selben Film wieder und wieder zu drehen. Siehe Superman, Spiderman, Terminator etc.
Aber von Spielberg hätte ich doch wenigstens erwartet daß er die Reihe interessanter fortführt.
Er sagte damals zwar nach dem zweiten Teil, er führt bei Jurassic Park nie wieder Regie, doch so einen lauen Aufguß nur für die Kasse, hätte er sich, auch als Produzent, schenken können. Hat doch genug Geld der Mann.


----------



## springenderBusch (26. November 2014)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Eben. Davon abgesehen waren das gerade mal 2 1/2 Minuten von 2 Stunden, da auf den ganzen Film zu schließen und ihn direkt mal zu verdammen ist etwas übertrieben.
> 
> Dass die Geschichte die Gleiche ist, wie im ersten Teil, nur mit anderen Schauspielern halte ich auch für eine sehr gewagte Aussage.
> 1. Fehlt im Trailer ein Hinweis auf einen Verbrecher, der die Gendaten der Saurier klauen will und damit die Katastrophe auslöst.
> ...



Ich verdamme den Film nicht. Wird bestimmt schön laut und krawallig werden und was für´s Auge bieten,die Dinos werden wieder nach den aktuellsten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen aussehen aber auf dem Nachhauseweg vom Kino wird der Film schon wieder vergessen sein. Fast Food pur und wird Kasse machen aber nicht mal annähernd so wegbereitend sein wie der erste Teil.
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Genpfuscherei, böser Bube will Geld damit machen und löst Katastrophe in einem fast fertigen Park aus und Menschen werden gemampft...........und Genpfuscherei, böser Saurier entkommt von allein, löst Katastrophe in fertigem Park aus und mehr Menschen werden gemampft ?
Das ist das Selbe in grün. Die Einfallslosigkeit der Story wird kaschiert werden mit Effektgewitter und "coolen" Szenen.
Für einen DVD Abend unterhaltend, aber nicht fürs Kino und völlig belanglose Unterhaltung um niemanden auf zu regen.
Wie mit heutigen Spielegroßproduktionen.
Meine Meinung. Ich lass euch eure, laßt mir meine.


----------



## MisterBlonde (26. November 2014)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Eben. Davon abgesehen waren das gerade mal 2 1/2 Minuten von 2 Stunden, da auf den ganzen Film zu schließen und ihn direkt mal zu verdammen ist etwas übertrieben.
> 
> Dass die Geschichte die Gleiche ist, wie im ersten Teil, nur mit anderen Schauspielern halte ich auch für eine sehr gewagte Aussage.



Was ist daran gewagt? Die Geschichte gleicht der des ersten Teils, auch, wenn es nicht exakt die selbe ist. Viel schlimmer noch: hier bedient man sich bei Westworld, Futureworld und co. um wenigstens innerhalb der Reihe noch was neues zu erzählen. Okay, zugegeben, sind ja alles Geschichten von Chrichton. Aber das nochmals filmisch zu verwursten, finde ich zu wenig. Der Trailer sieht für mich langweilig, generisch und steril aus. Damit beurteile ich natürlich nicht die Qualität des Films, denn den kenne ich nicht. Der Trailer sollte Appetit machen, bei mir sind stattdessen nur alte Essensreste aus den Zahnzwischenräumen rausgefallen.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. November 2014)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Das Vieh im Trailer wird zur Gattung der Pliosaurier gehören, da haben sie erst vor ein paar Jahren ein ziemlich großes Skelett gefunden, glaube ich.



Dürfte wohl der Mosasaurus sein, den gabs ja schon im JP-Spiel von TellTale


----------



## hawkytonk (26. November 2014)

Hinsichtlich der Handlung/Vorgeschichte zum Film  sei die Website http://www.jurassicworldmovie.com/# ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## Celerex (26. November 2014)

Ich habe mir zufällig erst vor ein paar Wochen wieder alle 3 Teile angeschaut. Das, was Teil 1 damals ausgemacht hat, war die technische Umsetzung zu dieser Zeit. Obwohl der Film mittlerweile über 20 Jahre alt ist, kann er sich heute noch locker sehen lassen. Inhaltlich sind alle drei Teile kein großer Wurf. Man könnte die "Story" auch als Mittel zum Zweck bezeichnen. Unterhaltung für den Mainstream, wogegen ich auch prinzipiell (zwischendurch) nichts einzuwenden habe. Allerdings hege ich deshalb auch keine allzugroßen Erwartungen in Jurassic World. Das gezeigte im Trailer sieht zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht aus, aber wird es den Zuschauer im Jahr 2015 noch faszinieren können? Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht. Das wird allerhöchstens eine Effektschlacht, die sicherlich für 2 Stunden ganz unterhaltsam wird, aber sicherlich nichts, woran sich Leute in 20 Jahre noch erinnern werden.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. November 2014)

die (heimlichen) Stars waren eh schon immer die Dinosaurier selbst


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. November 2014)

Fand den ersten Teil ja noch Originell, die beiden Nachfolger hätte man sich aberbereits sparen können. Einen vierten Teil brauche ich jetzt nicht...


----------



## Urbs11 (26. November 2014)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Eben. Davon abgesehen waren das gerade mal 2 1/2 Minuten von 2 Stunden, da auf den ganzen Film zu schließen und ihn direkt mal zu verdammen ist etwas übertrieben.
> 
> Dass die Geschichte die Gleiche ist, wie im ersten Teil, nur mit anderen Schauspielern halte ich auch für eine sehr gewagte Aussage.
> 1. Fehlt im Trailer ein Hinweis auf einen Verbrecher, der die Gendaten der Saurier klauen will und damit die Katastrophe auslöst.
> ...



... äh tut ench, nehmen wir mal an der Hai ist 4m lang, dann scheint der Kiefer ungefähr 6-7m lang zu sein, der ganze Kopf wohl so um die 10m.
Da wir nun noch annehmen, daß an so einem Saurier noch ein Körper dran hängt, einer der ihn zum Schwimmen befähigt, zusammen mit einem starken Schwanz der ihn dazu befähigt so aus dem Wasser zu stoßen, dann kann man davon ausgehen, daß das ganze Vieh ungefähr mindestens 60m lang ist. Und Nein soweit ich weiß hat es nie einen schwimmenden Saurier gegeben der mehr als 60m lang war.
btw. laut Wiki war die Maximallänge des Megalodon ungefähr 20m.
Habe gerade noch das Bild gesehen, daß loxx-tt gepostet hat und schau mal wieviel Körper da noch dran hängt nun tu das mal auf diesen monströsen Schädel extrapolieren den man da im Bild sieht, davon ausgehend, daß es ein kleiner weißer Hai ist, mit ungefähr 4m Länge!


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. November 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> ... äh tut ench, nehmen wir mal an der Hai ist 4m lang, dann scheint der Kiefer ungefähr 6-7m lang zu sein, der ganze Kopf wohl so um die 10m.
> Da wir nun noch annehmen, daß an so einem Saurier noch ein Körper dran hängt, einer der ihn zum Schwimmen befähigt, zusammen mit einem starken Schwanz der ihn dazu befähigt so aus dem Wasser zu stoßen, dann kann man davon ausgehen, daß das ganze Vieh ungefähr mindestens 60m lang ist. Und Nein soweit ich weiß hat es nie einen schwimmenden Saurier gegeben der mehr als 60m lang war.
> btw. laut Wiki war die Maximallänge des Megalodon ungefähr 20m.
> Habe gerade noch das Bild gesehen, daß loxx-tt gepostet hat und schau mal wieviel Körper da noch dran hängt nun tu das mal auf diesen monströsen Schädel extrapolieren den man da im Bild sieht, davon ausgehend, daß es ein kleiner weißer Hai ist, mit ungefähr 4m Länge!



Also da übertreibst du doch etwas 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass du dir die Zahlen völlig aus den Fingern ziehst. Der Hai kann auch gut nur 2-3 m lang sein, das ist überhaupt nicht abzuschätzen. Damit wäre der ganze Kopf des Sauriers um die ~8 m plus restlicher Körper, der erst recht nicht abzuschätzen ist, und dann kommt man vllt auf 20-30 m was nicht so unrealistich ist.
Aber mal ganz abgesehen von diesen Milchmädchenschätzungen: Da genetische Modifikationen in der Welt des Films möglich sind, kann es durchaus sein, dass ein Saurier, der wesentlich größer ist als das in Wirklichkeit der Fall war, nach den Gesetzen, die im Film herrschen, logisch ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. November 2014)

Die Größen der Dinosaurier sind eh teilweise nicht mit denen der realen Exemplare zusammenpassend

Dilophosaurus (der "Spucker") war deutlich größer
Velociraptor hingegen kleiner (das im Film ist eher Deinonychus oder gar Utahraptor)
und Spinosaurus ist meine ich auch nicht so gewaltig wie der Star des 3. Teils, auch wenn er neueren Forschungen nach tatsächlich größer war als Tyrannosaurus


----------



## Urbs11 (26. November 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Also da übertreibst du doch etwas
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass du dir die Zahlen völlig aus den Fingern ziehst. Der Hai kann auch gut nur 2-3 m lang sein, das ist überhaupt nicht abzuschätzen. Damit wäre der ganze Kopf des Sauriers um die ~8 m plus restlicher Körper, der erst recht nicht abzuschätzen ist, und dann kommt man vllt auf 20-30 m was nicht so unrealistich ist.
> Aber mal ganz abgesehen von diesen Milchmädchenschätzungen: Da genetische Modifikationen in der Welt des Films möglich sind, kann es durchaus sein, dass ein Saurier, der wesentlich größer ist als das in Wirklichkeit der Fall war, nach den Gesetzen, die im Film herrschen, logisch ist.



Wieso zieh ich mir die Zahlen aus dem Finger?
Der weiße Hai ist laut Wiki mindestens 4m lang, dann muß man halt ein wenig schätzen, aber schau dir bitte den riesigen Schädel des Sauriers an, der Hai wirkt dagegen wie ein Markrele die mit einem Haps verputzt wird.
Dazu dann noch das Bild was da von loxx-tt verlinkt wurd, wo man sieht wieviel Körper da noch hinten dran hängt.
Da sind meine 60m eher eine vorsichtige Schätzung!


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. November 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Wieso zieh ich mir die Zahlen aus dem Finger?
> Der weiße Hai ist laut Wiki mindestens 4m lang, dann muß man halt ein wenig schätzen, aber schau dir bitte den riesigen Schädel des Sauriers an, der Hai wirkt dagegen wie ein Markrele die mit einem Haps verputzt wird.
> Dazu dann noch das Bild was da von loxx-tt verlinkt wurd, wo man sieht wieviel Körper da noch hinten dran hängt.
> Da sind meine 60m eher eine vorsichtige Schätzung!



Selbst wenn es 60 m wären, Filme nehmen es eben nicht so extrem genau mit der Realität, Hauptsache es sieht beeindruckend aus.
Und wie gesagt, mit genetischer Mutation, die ja im Film möglich ist, würde sich eine so unrealistische Größe sogar erklären lassen


----------



## golani79 (26. November 2014)

Eben.

Film != Realität


----------



## Feuerstern (26. November 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Die Szene mit dem weißen Hai sollte eine scherzhafte Anspielung auf den Film " Der Weiße HAI " sein.
> 
> Trennung : Also bei den ersten Sekunden stahl sich ein leichtes Lächeln in mein Gesicht, nur um im zweiten Teil des Trailers wieder zu verschwinden.
> Genau das Selbe wie bei allen drei Teilen vorher. Jetzt nur in 3D.
> ...



Weil ja auch ein weiterknüpfen an Teil 3 in irgendeiner Art und Weise sinnvoll gewesen wäre bzw. einen spannenden Film ergeben hätte. 

Entweder er wäre fern jeder Realität gewesen, mit den folgenden Szenarios:

1: Die Dinos verbreiten sich über die gesamte Welt und es bricht Chaos aus--> Wider jeder Logik, bedenkt man die Überlegenehit des Menschen.

2: Die Dinos verbreiten sich über die gesamte Welt und wir haben sie quasi zu Haustieren gemacht--> Irgendwo hört jede Fiktion auf und fängt das lächerliche an.

3. Die Dinos bleiben auf den beiden Inseln und es finden sich schon wieder Menschen die dorthin reißen--> Teil 2 & 3 reichen ja nicht das endlich mal vernünftige Sicherheitsrichtlinien eingeführt werden, das niemand mehr auf die Inseln kommt...

Kommen wir zu den realistischen Szenarios:

1. Flugsauerier und einige Meeressauerier verbreiten sich auf der Welt--> Man finde hier das Potential für eine interessante Story.

2. Die beiden Inseln werden abgeschottet--> Auch keine interessante Story

3. Die beiden Inseln werden von den Dinosauriern gereinigt--> Abseits von irgendwelchen Ballerfilmen, wo Arni die Dinos terminiert auch kein Filmmaterial.

Die Geschichte war mit Teil 3 am Ende und mehr gab es auch nicht zu erzählen.

Der Reboot erzählt eben die Geschichte von Teil 1 aus einer anderen Perspektive mit anderen Voraussetzungen...nichts anderes machen unzählige andere Reboots und davon gibt es genügend die ihren Ursprungswerkenen gleich kamen oder sogar besser wurden.

Man sollte ohnehin kein Meisterwerk erwarten, das wird ein Film für Leute die auf Dinos und eine Menge Krawall stehen und mehr auch nicht. Ich bezweifle das hier ein Film auf uns wartet der den Gotteskomplex des Menschen kritisch beäugt oder sonst etwas, denn sowas wurde auch bisher nicht verlautbart. Von daher freue ich mich für meinen Teil auf einen unterhaltsamen Kino-Abend mit einem Film, den ich mir auch später immer wieder mal anschauen kann.


----------



## gornhador (26. November 2014)

Ich weiß noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Der Soundtrack würde mich aber jetzt schon wieder überzeugen!


----------



## Shredhead (26. November 2014)

Ein weißer Hai ist mindestens 20 Zentimeter lang, nämlich bei der Geburt. Von da an wächst er kontinuierlich sein Leben lang. Der Kopf eines bis zu 13 Meter langen Kronosaurus war 2,8 Meter lang und bestand fast nur aus Maul. Wenn du jetzt die Größe der sitzenden Zuschauer ins Verhältnis zum zurück platschenden, vielleicht 10 Meter entfernten Kopf des Saurier setzt, kommt die Größe gut hin. Der Hai war dann vielleicht zwei Meter lang.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2014)

Ich oute mich mal als einer der ganz wenigen hier, die sich drauf freuen  Die Vorgänger haben jedenfalls Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MichaelG (27. November 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> btw. ich glaube nicht das es je einen Saurier gegeben hat der so gewaltig war wie das Teil was da aus dem Wasser kommt... ich mein so ein Weißer Hai ist ja auch schon nicht unbedingt klein, laut Wiki 4-5m, allein die Kiefer von dem Vieh sind länger wie der ganze Hai.
> ps. Weißer Hai... geschätzte Höchstlänge 8m? hmm... gruselig!!!



Naja so ein Titanosaurus den man vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gefunden hat wurde schon seine 20-25 m groß. Und da reden wir von einem "Teenager" und nicht von einem ausgewachsenen Exemplar.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (27. November 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es 60 m wären, Filme nehmen es eben nicht so extrem genau mit der Realität, Hauptsache es sieht beeindruckend aus.
> Und wie gesagt, mit genetischer Mutation, die ja im Film möglich ist, würde sich eine so unrealistische Größe sogar erklären lassen




Selbst wenn es 60 m sind, ist das nicht unrealistisch  Viele der gefundenen Skelette sind nämlich höchstwahrscheinlich Jungtiere. Es gibt in einem Universitätsmuseum in meiner Nähe (Tübingen) sogar einen Knochen, der auf einen Meeresräuber in einer Größenordung von 50 - 100 m hindeutet. Da man allerdings keine weiteren Teile des niedlichen Kerlchens gefunden hat, ist das nur Spekulation.


----------



## UthaSnake (27. November 2014)

Ich freu mich auf den Film! 
Der Trailer zeigt zum Glück nicht all zu vieloe Dinosaurier - was hoffentlich den Effekt mit sich bringt das man im Kino setzt und denkt "yeah!", sobald die Dinos über die Leinwand stampfen!  
Zudem gibt es ja einige Wiedererkennungsmomente:
- Die Fahrt auf das Jurassic Tor
- Eine Herde Gallimimus(!?) die auf die Kamera zurennt (und dran vorbei)
- Die Kamera die von rechts nach links fährt, während der Brachiosaurus in entgegengesetzte Richtung läuft (vllt. wie bei Teil 1 damals der erste Dino den man im Film sieht?!)
- Die Fütterung eines Dinsoauriers. Damals Kuh, heutzutage eben Hai!
- Eine Stechmücke im Bernstein!
- Die Eier-/Geburtsstation

Gespannt bin ich ob:
Chris Pratt im Film durchgehend diese eine Gesichtsmimik besitzt 
und wie das mit den Velociraptoren aussieht!
Denn am Ende sieht es ja nicht so aus als ob er vor denen flüchtet, sondern viel mehr als ob er mit ihnen auf die Jagd geht!

Und abschließend:
Wer die Effekte murks findet, sieht zu verliebt und zu nostalgisch verblendet in die Vergangenheit!
Jurassic Park hatte einst Wahnsinnseffekte, die auch heute noch gut aussehen - aber schaut euch einfach mal diesen Clip an: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM-RPO10aPY
Und die neue Szene aus dem neuen Film soll schlechte aussehen???
Ich weiß ja nicht!

Was ich noch hoffe:
- Animatronicpuppen im Film! (die sahen ja '93 auch klasse aus!)
- Alte Orte aus dem ersten Teil nochmal zu Gesicht bekommen (schön überwuchert etc. Im Staub den verdreckten Banner finden auf dem steht "When the dinosaurs ruled the earth" und sowas eben


----------



## minhkien32 (26. Dezember 2014)

die (heimlichen) Stars waren eh schon immer die Dinosaurier selbst


xnxx dâm loạn luân tổng hợp háy nhất hót nhất 2016 chất lượng cao, xem phim sex hiếp dâm loạn luân hoàn toàn miễn phí chất lường full HD.  Ăn Chộm Hiếp Dâm Cô Chủ Nhà Xinh Đẹp, phim sex vào nhà chộm đồ hiếp dâm chủ, hiếp dâm cô chủ nhà cực phê. Xem phim sex xvideos ăn chộm vào nhà hiếp dâm cô chủ nhà xinh đẹp miễn phí mới nhất Kỷ Niệm Người Yêu Cũ, Xem miễn phí online  Tinh Trùng Là Một Loại Kem Dưỡng Da Cực Tốt, xem clip sex việt nam miễn phí tổng hợp những mới nhất hay nhât việt nam  Phim Em Hàng Xóm Ở Nhà Rác (HD) Thể loại phá trinh Thời lượng Full Xem phá trinh, hiếp dâm em hàng xóm banh lồn pha trinh em hàng 
phim sex hay nhất, clip sex mới nhất, xem phim sex, tải clip sex
Xem trọn những bộ phim sex loạn luân cực hay, xem và tải clip sex mới nhất, tìm và xem những bộ phim sex hd cực hay, phim sex jav online

phải nói đã quyết định không để làm cho nó dễ dàng trên mình và ngồi đó lặng lẽ, nhìn ra ngoài cửa sổ. Việc đi xe đi về, và cô ấy vẫn không nói bất cứ điều gì, và bắt đầu nghĩ rằng xem phim sex loạn luân hay có thể có thể có được trong số này không có hại được thực hiện. Sau đó, lần thứ hai tối hôm đó, số phận đã âm mưu chống lại xem phim sex hay. Chúng đến xung quanh để phía trên cùng của bánh xe đu quay và đi xe dừng lại để bắt đầu cho phép người ra. vì nó bắt đầu di chuyển một lần nữa đã có một khủng khiếp, tiếng ồn nghiền to và đi xe rùng mình dừng lại. hét lên và bắt đầu khóc ra hoảng sợ tuyệt đối và một vài giây sau, một giọng nói vang lên qua loa gần đó, thông báo rằng các bánh xe đu quay đã bị tước một bánh và giữ bình tĩnh trong khi họ cố định vấn đề xnxx. Cảm thấy tiếc cho, người vẫn còn run sợ


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Dezember 2014)

ich finde es schön dass die Jurassic Park Dinosaurier ihrem Design treu bleiben, in ihrer Reptilienhaut und nicht mit Federn daherkommen.

Ich wünsche mir ja im Zug des Films ein Jurassic Park/World: Operation Genesis 2, dieses mal auch mit Flug- und Meeressauriern


----------

